# Hurricane Sandy, East coasters, How did you Fare??



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I realize that Most people will comment about this in a few days once they get thier power back. I'm actually connected to the internet via Generator as we have No power and expect to be without power for 10-15 days. I have NO Idea how the Phone lines have survived since across the street is a 100' spruce tree laying across the power lines. 

I Was out earlier trying to buy Gasoline, and there was only 1 station open and it had a very long line of cars. I wasn't desparate yet, so I bailed on the wait. All other stations are still closed. I really think that Gasoline is going to be valued commodity over the next 4-5 days as power slowly gets restored to them. NJ 101.5 is actually discussing what stations actually are open.

No Word on Halloween TOTing but I can't Imagine there will be any ToTting tomorrow. I certainly won't have anything set up....


No Damage to our house or the neighbors which was AMAZING given that there are at least 100 Large trees down along our 1/2 mile road. My haunt is safely put away and undamaged (Thankfully).

I am rationing my gasoline so I will check in when the generator is up and running.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, hang in there niblique. Hope you get power back quicker than your estimate.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah good luck man, after riding out several hurricanes in Fla each with several weeks of no electricity, I know it's no walk in the park for you. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

My power was restored about 30 minutes ago. We were told to expect 7 to 10 days before it was up and running again, so take heart, sometimes they over-estimate! Trees and branches are down all over, so driving is tricky. Some stores are open, cash-only, no lights on. My house lost some aluminum siding trimwork and there are roof shingles all over everyone's lawns. No telling whose are whose so I'm not sure if my roof needs some attention. I'm off from work tomorrow so ill be here to hand out candy if the ToTers come knocking in between my repair projects. If there's no school (and no power in many areas) I don't see many other options than to seek out some free candy! I think they'll be out knocking on doors.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh man, sorry to hear about the powerloss Niblique...and Stari. Hang in there. We were pretty lucky here in the Boston area with some coastal exceptions. The hurricane steered around west of our area. No power loss.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My house and surroundings are in tact with no damage. I did drive around town today to see how everyone did. Our town lucked out. It looks like just branches and leaves - no tree down. I did see some damage to houses with some of their siding ripped off. I'm assuming there will be TOTing in my area because everyone is back to school, the borough is open for business, and trash pick up that was to happen on Tuesday will be picked up tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We never lost power, but points north and west of us did. We saw debris (leaves, small branches) here and there when we were walking the dog, but nothing major - no trees down. Some of the area traffic lights have been out all day.

Schools, some businesses, and the Feds closed down Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

It's been heartbreaking watching it all unfold on the news even here in Australia so I can't begin to imagine how tough it must be in the midst of it all. Didn't you get a lot of damage last year with the storms???? Lucky this year everything is packed away.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My street was an extension of the river Nile until last night. Power was out for a few days. The significant other was bright enough to force me to take down the display on Saturday before it started to rain so nothing was lost or damaged as far as that goes. I won't have the time or really the desire to put it back up before tonight, but we may get a few TOTers. possibly, since the rain has cleared. I really feel bad for the northern Haunters (and non-Haunters alike), like niblique. Tough way to go. Hopefully they get everything back in shape soon. And can we have a Halloween that is not disrupted by weather for once next year.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Sandy Update: Northwest NJ area*



Headless said:


> It's been heartbreaking watching it all unfold on the news even here in Australia so I can't begin to imagine how tough it must be in the midst of it all. Didn't you get a lot of damage last year with the storms????


Yea this is now 2 years in a row with horrific weather. It getting downright depressing.

I finally found fuel for the Generator 1/2 hour away. I Left at 6am to beat the lines. 95% of our area is still without power. There are little pockets with Power here and there including our local Pizza shop, which was so packed that people were waiting outside to get in. I think that our local gas stations will get power and fuel deliveries soon, so that will ease the crisis a LOT just to have gas available. Only 1 or two grocery stores are open and they were near the Gasoline 1/2 hour away. EVERYTHING else is closed except for a few small shops selling coffee etc.

Still no school. I haven't heard anything official, but I can't Imagine anyone TOTing tonight.

I heat with a wood stove and have plenty of wood so we're good there.

It was soo bad here that our NJ radio Station, NJ-101.5 (Huge Station with Huge output ... 50,000 watts or more) was off air for 15-20 hours. Now THAT was creepy as they always cover the NJ situations and needs in a crisis. People really depend on them for snow emergencies and Nor-easters

Again, Many people won't be able to post here because they have no means to. So as people get thier power back, Post your experiances, and the impacts on your ToTs and Hallween.

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. As bad as it is, I feel very fortunate because My family and friends and neighbors, as well as our houses are safe. I have a large Generator, and Lots of tools to clean up the Trees and debris. We have Water supplied by the town well so we have toilet facilities andf water to cook with. Now we just have to buy clothespins as a warm shower is a LONG way away.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Sandy Ruined Halloween*

I live in Massachusetts and was forced to take down my entire haunt on Sunday in preparation for Sandy. Once I took everything down, I was hoping against hope that Sandy was as bad as everyone made her out to be. After all, I didn't want to have taken down all of my stuff for nothing. Once the storm came through Monday into Tuesday, it was clear that I made the right choice. In the back of my mind, I had always hoped that maybe I could re-build my haunt in time for Halloween. After non-stop rain yesterday (Tuesday) and a rainy start to today (Halloween), I have surrendered to the weather. There will be no haunt this year. Even if I had good weather yesterday and today, and didn't have to work a 9 - 5 job, I don't think I would have been able to re-build the haunt in time. I estimate that I spend at least 40 man-hours setting up my haunt.

All that being said, Sandy succeeded in killing my Halloween spirit. What is usually my favorite day of the year has become a depressing black hole. I just want it to be over and I want someone to knock me out until next Halloween. Now we all have to wait another freaking year to haunt again, and for all we know there could be rain next Halloween, or worse, another Sandy.

My problem is the same as the rest of the haunters on this forum. As soon as the end of July rolls around, I start thinking about my haunt and getting pumped up for my big day. By September, I am giddy with excitement. I usually have to show some self-control and stop myself from putting stuff out until October 1st. All of October is an obsession. Day after day and night after night are spent setting up, tweaking and lighting. My poor wife sits inside the house alone as I'm prowling about the yard until midnight or later. She's pretty tolerant, but I know she must get aggrivated. Only a fellow haunter can understand the obsession. All of this preparation is fun, but at the same time exhausting. And to have an uncharacteristically late hurricane roll through at the end of October and force me to take everything down before Halloween night is a giant kick to the balls. In the grand scheme of life, a yard haunt is not important. Nevertheless, it still bugs the crap out of me that all I'll have are 4 jack-o-lanterns on my porch tonight.

My wife and I are expecting our first baby on Thanksgiving. I am very excited. The only thing I am worried about is that with a baby I won't have time to haunt next year now too. Anyone out there successfully haunt with a new baby in the house?


----------



## colonel mortimer (Sep 19, 2011)

I spent all weekend packing in my haunt and the yard to get ready for Sandy. Fortunately we were spared the worst of it. Winds were strong enough to have thoroughly ruined some props my neighbors left out (for some reason), few downed trees and a minor power outage, also some outbuildings and homes in my neighborhood were hit with trees. But we were on the dryer side of the storm and far enough inland that winds weren't too relative to some harder hit areas.

I was able to get out last night after work and put some things out, and plan on knocking off a bit early today to do so. This year's haunt is significantly scaled back though. Just a few ground breakers, skeletons, tombstones and whatever electronics and other props I can set out quickly. Weather isn't going to be so bad, and we usually get a couple hundred TOT'ers in my neighborhood. 

At this point I'm just glad I still have an intact home to haunt and am up and running with electricity.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

If there is a bright side to the storm, This may be it.

http://now.msn.com/chris-christie-may-reschedule-halloween-due-to-sandy

I doubt that it will be this Saturday with estimates of millions still without power by then, which means for the first time in many years we might have halloween AFTER the time changes.

he has yet to announce a date.

Seems that Frankenstorm may have spawned the very first ThanksGivaween. The day where Turkeys Rise from the dead to eat Humans en-mas.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

niblique71 said:


> seems that frankenstorm may have spawned the very first thanksgivaween. The day where turkeys rise from the dead to eat humans en-mas.


lmao!


----------



## SeaHoCaptain (Sep 20, 2009)

We got power back last night. As of about 5 minutes ago the haunt is restored and ready for tonight. Looks like wind will be an issue for fog. I'm guessing dry ice will be scarce. And after 7pm they are calling for rain :-( But Halloween is on at our place for those that plan to venture out!!!

Happy Halloween All!!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Storm hit us pretty bad on LI but it could have been worse. I am not in a flood zone thankfully. Just lots of trees and power lines down. Power came back on late last night but many millions across the area still without. Wish I could oe of some help. 
Who knows what's going on with Halloween this year. I'll be around if the doorbell rings and also on Saturday in case the town postpones the holiday until then. I might just put back some decorations but not everything. So much work.
Hope those that weren't affected by Sandy have a very Happy Halloween. There's always next year.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Cannot really complain. But we did have 20-30 mph winds here in Atlanta and my cheezy foam tombstone either broke in half or fell down. But tonight, we are wind free and a little warmer in the upper 40's for tonight.




.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

We survived without incident. A few big branches fell in the yard, but the electricity only blinked once and then stayed on. I'm not sure how we got away with it, but we did! We're very thankful.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

We did pretty well over here. No power out or damage. 

However, it did prevent me from putting my display up since its not so wind-proof (and not all of it is rain-proof), and it's too much to do after work before the ToTs show up. So I'll have a relatively light display this time around, only setting up what I can put up quickly.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish you all the best, a quick recovery, little or no damage, and no injuries or death.
I worry about my old haunts of Atlantic City, and Chatham New Jersey, while few, if any of the people I knew are still living there, I still worry for the people in general. God's speed and grace to you all.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Yesterday the wind blew some stuff around, I took down a few things and set them up again today.

Most of my stuff is pretty wind resistant.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

As a Katrina survivor I can really identify with all of our forum friends that have been dealt a bum hand by Sandy. These next 10 days without power will really test their metal. Some my never be able to live in their homes again.....
So my thoughts a prayers go out to all, that they may recover quickly and keep a positive attitude toward a new future...HANG IN THERE...It will get better....Pass the tequillia ..!!!


----------



## robb3369 (Mar 31, 2012)

We faired pretty good, lots of rain and wind... We pulled all the hanging items down and left the graveyard out. The only disappointing thing was that we put a lot of cob webbing up last week which got all messed up with the wind.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

The storm was wild....We did not lose power or internet. I took in 1/3 of the haunt. the tar zombies stayed outside. Nothing lost. I did go to work that Monday but we closed early....there was no work for tuesday or wednesday. Schools will be closed until Monday. The town is 80% dark. we lost phone for a couple hours yesterday. Halloween will be on Monday. I opened the haunt tonite and had about 5 TOTs when normally I have about 250. I sit here writing this in full costume(minus the pig mask). There is work for tommorrow and I probably will make up the day on Friday(day off)

I will reopen on Monday but not expecting a big turnout. It is what it is...I will be working on adding pics to the website and creating a 2012 video. I thought ahead and took pics and vid the Friday. At least this something I have control over....

There really is no need for me to add new items or change the basement haunt because my neighbors haven't really seen it for two years....


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

NoahFentz said:


> The storm was wild....We did not lose power or internet....There really is no need for me to add new items or change the basement haunt because my neighbors haven't really seen it for two years....


I'm glad you didn't lose power or anything Jeff and equally happy I was able to visit your haunt in August!

Since the weather started to get a little nicer around noon, I decided to put back some of my yard displays. Sure enough, by 3pm, kids started coming. In between small groups, I scurried about and got about 90% of my decorations up. We had a total of about 40 TOT's. I heard our town was having Halloween on Saturday but I'm done. I'm starting to put decorations away today (Thursday). Enough Halloween for me this year.

I hope all my M&T friends get their power back on soon as well as everyone who is still without. Wish I had a way to help more.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am glad the people posting so far are ok.

I hope all of you get power back soon and stay safe.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I still do not have power, but I am going to be having a flashlight haunt on Saturday, November 3rd. I only had a Willow tree go down and a few of my props need to be fixed, but it wasn't too bad as far as damage goes. The surrounding areas got it really bad with down trees and power lines. Next year better be sunny and 70 degrees after all this BS we have gone through!  I hope the rest of our Hauntforum members survived the Hurricane without too much damage.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thankfully, it wasn't TO bad around here. Just a lot of wind and some tree limbs down. My hubby Terrormaster took down the whole haunt on Sunday morning before the storm and since our house and neighboorhood came out fine after the storm he decided to put some stuff up quick. 

Pictures of the Haunt before storm and after the storm here..

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=34016


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow the Bucket trucks with superheros arrived this afternoon (Otherwise known as Tree Guys and Linemen). Residents came out with every kind of food gift you could imagine. These guys must be used tothis cause they were all full, and got to work clearing trees and delivering new telephone poles. They say we'll have power by tomorrow afternoon. WOW COOL. a Hot shower is in the near future.

TOT is monday night. We're set up and ready to go with or without power


----------

